# 11/09 Palmy Tuna Everywere.....



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Took my new stealth supalite x on its first trip, decided on palmy as the conditions were ideal.... no wind.... no swell. Arrived at 2.00pm, unloaded the yak, and while walking down the sand I noticed birds about a k offshore... had a look in the tackle box to see if i brought any slug.... nope none at all. I remember earlier that I had put an old slug in the glove box of my car so i raced back and got it... all rusted and as blunt as a spoon. Paddled out as fast as I could... and it was nuts out there... big back tuna leaping out of the water... even saw some yellowfin amongst them. They were chasing tiny little baitfish aprox 1cm in length. Tossed some pillies in amongst them without any interest.. so i gave the old rusty slug a go.. tied it on.. 1st cast bang im on... after a 10 minute tussel.. i had myself a nice mac tuna aboard. And that was it for the day as I lost the slug 2 casts later.

The action went on until dark but they wouldn't touch any of my pillies, although I did hook a monster ( my guess is a cobia) on a unweighted pilly, which pulled 100m of line on its 1st run... shortly after a quick change of direction the hooks pulled.. bugga 

All in all it was a great days fishing... second time ever out at palmy and the 1st time on my new yak.

Brolans


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Fun times mate, tuesday arve was a total glass out. Could have been a mackerel with the sharp change of direction otherwise a cobia (there has been a few around palmy lately), tuna....Bring on summer.


----------



## ckler2 (Mar 12, 2012)

nice fish mate


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Cheers guys.... might see you out there soon... cant wait for the mackerel to arrive


----------



## tsea (Jan 26, 2012)

Good stuff...screaming reel!!!
On a light outfit??? 
See you out there
Cheers Todd


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

And yes I will be more responsible and bring a life jacket next time... See you all out there fellas


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

brolans said:


> And yes I will be more responsible and bring a life jacket next time... See you all out there fellas


And plenty of slugs....


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice way to brake in the new yak.
We all need to hide an emergency slug somewhere on the yak, in one of those hidden key box things.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

cjbfisher said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> > brolans said:
> ...


That'd be the 20cm/200g pink Knight. lol.


----------



## wardeyak (Apr 30, 2008)

Hell ya, 
havnt been out in awhile but I like what chris says , Bring on summer,Im thinkin its gonna be a mackeral fest for sure


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Haha yes I now have some slugs in the tackle box..... I'm really hopig for a good season of the macks, just a questions for any of those who know.?.... When did the mackerel turn up last year ? And just another question.. What (lb) wire do you guys us usually use for them?

Cheers brolans


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

brolans said:


> Haha yes I now have some slugs in the tackle box..... I'm really hopig for a good season of the macks, just a questions for any of those who know.?.... When did the mackerel turn up last year ? And just another question.. What (lb) wire do you guys us usually use for them?
> 
> Cheers brolans


December or before if we are lucky. I use 58lb single strand, but some use 17lb or 44lb.


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Cheers guys... heres hoping they turn up early hahaha ;-)


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

working on a video of the trip... as I am using a new software (sony vegas)... ill post it when its done


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

brolans said:


> working on a video of the trip... as I am using a new software (sony vegas)... ill post it when its done


Can't wait to see video of boiling pelagics ;-)


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

how do I embed the video so it is visible on my post, I tried the tube button with the link in the middle but it didnt work.

Cheers brolans


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

brolans said:


> how do I embed the video so it is visible on my post, I tried the tube button with the link in the middle but it didnt work.
> 
> Cheers brolans


Choose the long link under share in youtube, put between youtube tags in post and away you go.


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## wardeyak (Apr 30, 2008)

last year i only got spottys, bu the year before was spanish for sure , lets hope for another summer like that


----------



## wardeyak (Apr 30, 2008)

last year i only got spottys, bu the year before was spanish for sure , lets hope for another summer like that


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

Damn... wish I was there when the action happens!!!


----------

